# No DVDs for individual sports



## Connemararider (13 October 2012)

During HOYS my mother went to the BHS bookshop to ask if they knew when DVDs of the equestrian events from the London Olympics would be out, only to be told that the BBC (who own all the rights to coverage from the games) aren't releasing any for the individual events and won't release the rights for anyone else to produce them.

Having done a bit of googling it seems that all they are offering is one DVD of 'Olympic highlights', which has about 9 hours on it - I wonder how much of it will be equestrian?! Not much I would expect, with all the great successes this year in most sports. http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/worldwide/130812olympics.html

I was lucky enough to be at Greenwich for the grand prix freestyle but would have loved to have been able to relive it and feel sorry for those who may not have been able to watch the comprehensive coverage on tv at the time due to work/etc. I'm pretty sure that there have been videos and DVDs released from past Olympics and it just seems such a shame (and a wasted opportunity for the BBC with Christmas coming up!) that there won't be any this time.

Perhaps if enough people contact the BBC to show their disappointment, they might reconsider? And not just from horsey people, but I would imagine there are people from other sports who will be just as disappointed by this.


----------



## tiggs (13 October 2012)

Did you know it is all still available to watch on the BBC website.
Link to the freestyle here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w32gx


----------



## _basil_ (13 October 2012)

Only the dressage featured I think by the look of it
http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/35284881/0/London-2012-Olympic-Games/ListingDetails.html


----------



## JCWHITE (14 October 2012)

Try You Tube, I think the official Olympic broadcaster has put lots of action up.
 Indeed I was watching the showjumping with a great commentary recently.
Like you, I am surprised individual sports dvds havent been produced yet, or does anyone know different?


----------



## lainy (14 October 2012)

Im really disappointed if this is the case! I was so looking forward to seeing it all again! hope there is a change of heart!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (14 October 2012)

I'm really disappointed too! I think they are missing a trick if they don't  - lots of revenue lost  

Seeing as we fund the BBC perhaps we had better make a fuss? I'm sure other sports enthusiasts would want DVD's focussing on what they like rather than the whole lot.


----------



## yeeharider (15 October 2012)

This seems like a missed opportunity, typical of the BBC why would you want to wade through 9 hours of olympic coverage(great as it was) to see 3-5 mins of equestrian sport, they must have enough footage to put together a DVD which we all could enjoy here's hoping


----------



## Polotash (3 January 2013)

I'm gutted too. I have DVDs of previous Olympic dressage and was really looking forward to having the "home" one to watch again. It's not only us few on here either, there was a thread on the BD board in Nov or thereabouts with loads of responses as so many people wanted to buy them for Xmas. Boo Hiss BBC :0(


----------

